# Leakage from steam wand



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi,

I've been using the Sylvia wand with my Gaggia Classic for a few months without a problem.

Today after making an espresso and switching on the steam switch, a fair bit of water was dripping from my steam wand (steam knob turned completely off) and I'm not sure why.

Could someone please help!!

Thanks

-edit- sometimes I can hear gurgling sounds from the wand and the water starts spitting out too. Doesn't seem to be happening all the time though. I've just turned brew and pump on and opened the steam valve until continuous water comes out of the wand and it appears to have stopped leaking. Not sure if that has solved it yet though.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Usually that's a sign of needing a new steam valve. Make sure it gets a good descale and clean, if you still have the same problem you will need to change the steam valve.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks seeq. Would this be covered under warranty?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd imagine so but you'll have to put the original steamer back on as they most likely won't accept a modded machine back in for warranty work.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My machine has a slight leak from the join. I suspect yours is in the same place. It requires a new part worth about £35. If you can isolate the drip/leak to this part also then contact gaggiamanualservice who can sell the parts required to fix.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks both of you.

I'm in a middle of another deep clean and descale at the moment, though I never really see much evidence of scale when I do it, possibly because I only use bottled water in the machine.

If the problem persists, I'll contact Philips and depending on whether it's covered and how long a repair will take, I'll decide whether to send it off or buy the part from Mark and do it myself.

funinacup - I will replace the steam arm with the original if I send it back. I've just checked to make sure I still have it!

Glenn - did you mean the join where the machine connects to the arm or actually inside the machine. Would you mind pinpointing where you mean exactly please?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

The full clean and descale didn't make any difference to the leak. I spoke to Philips today who agreed to repair it under warranty. They said they will arrange collection at their cost and will take a maximum of 10 working days. Will be sending it off early in the new year as coffees will be in demand and I can live with the leak over Xmas!

Luckily I hadn't got round to doing the OPV mod!!

Will be a good opportunity for me to dust off the Aeropress and CCD and get some brewing going


----------

